# Painful contractions after orgasm



## Alixip (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi all,
I have a very unusual problem that I hope someone can help with. 
I am having intense contractions right after an orgasm. They feel like menstrual cramps but multiplied by 100!! They last about 10-25 minutes and my temperature rises (I start sweating and even feel like vomiting). I don't have endometriosis, my pap-smears and all tests seems to be fine. I have asked several OBGYN's but they basically tell me to take an advil / tylenol (which at that time can't do because I would just vomit) so they have no clue. 
I have been dealing with it by sucking it up. But now I am trying to get pregnant and am thinking this could be the reason why it has not been possible. I have had 3 unsuccessful artificial inseminations and just had my first IVF treatment done. Two days ago I had two 3-day embryos transferred but had this HORRIBLE pain last night. I'm thinking that these contractions will not help my embryos hold on.
BTW-  if this whole thing was not weird enough, I only get these pains at night/early morning when I am sleeping and have an orgasm in my dream.  This means I can't even avoid having them!

Does anyone know what could cause this pain? Does having these contractions make it harder for embryos to hold on? What can I do?? ARGHHH this is SOOO frustrating!
THANX,
Alixip


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi hun

Many women have orgasms in their sleep during the 2ww. There is a voting poll and whole thread about this subject on here. Here is the link - you will find the results very interesting  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0

I experienced this on my 2ww, the cramping pain afterwards was intense and painful and it woke me up! I was sooo worried that my embies had contracted out somehow 

Good luck
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Alixip (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Tracy. 
I am new at this chat and don't really know my way around it. 
I really have been SO worried about these contractions because they are SOOO painful. I swear it feels like "giving birth" contractions and I just think- "these cannot be good for the embys"... 
But at the end I think it all comes down to wait.. wait.. wait... My pregnancy exam is Jan 4th so its not that far ahead!

You said you had this as well, what happened? Did everything work out OK?

Thanks again for responding!


----------



## rmac (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi there,

I've been searching for answers to this myself, which is how I came across your post.  I've been experiencing this same thing for about seven years.  I only have these extremely painful contractions after orgasm approx 7 - 10 days before my period starts.  The remainder of the month I can have an orgasm with no painful contractions afterwards.  It's very strange, and I've talked to my doctor and a gynocologist about this, and they've never heard of these symptoms before.  I've also been told to take an advil before sex, but no one seems to understand the amount of pain I'm in.....I would compare it to labour contractions.  I went in for an ultrasound and discovered that I have fibroids, but my doctor really wasn't sure that it has anything to do with the pain I experience after orgasm as it only occurs a certain time every month.  His best guess was that my body must produce too much of a certain hormone during this time of the month that is causing my uterus contractions to be much stronger.  Is there anyone else out there that experiences this also, and have you had any luck in discovering the cause?  It's seems to me that this is quite rare.......


----------



## Alixip (Nov 6, 2009)

HI!
I have to say I kinda feel relieved that I'm not alone (but horrible to know someone else goes through this AWFUL pain). My gynecologist has told me that everyone has contractions after orgasm however some women are sensitive to it and have pain, while others have none. I don't see the logic in this as it is only 1 week before my period as you do- so basically- I haven't gotten an answer.  
During my pregnancy (i am finally pregnant now) I had this same thing happen to me right before my first period was supposed to arrive. I thought this contraction had made my little embys come out but they didn't   I am now two months pregnant and these contractions did not happen to me the second month around (and i did have these orgasms during my sleep). I am hoping this will have gone away after pregnancy/birth.  
Sorry not much help there but seriously- isn't there someone that can pin point what this could be.. It is HORRIBLY painful!!


----------

